# pfad zur php.ini ändern



## 28dayslater (23. Januar 2008)

wie kann ich den pfad der php.ini ändern?

momentan laut phpinfo bei "C:/WINDOWS/":

konstellation:
*W* indows
*A* pache
*M* ysql
*P* hp

bitte detalliert antworten...und verständlich weil ich nur wenig ahnung vom hosting/managment habe

mfg 28


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (24. Januar 2008)

Hi,

müsste über die PHPIniDir-Direktive in der httpd.conf des Apache gehen. Die Zeile sieht dann ungefähr so aus:

PHPIniDir "c:/dein/gewünschter/pfad/"

Server neu starten nicht vergessen.

LG


----------



## 28dayslater (24. Januar 2008)

okey, danke hat geklappt.


----------

